# Log Splitter Recommendation



## Engineeredlawns (Oct 1, 2008)

What splitter would you recommend? I will split maybe 4-5 chords a year for my stove. I want a splitter to last me a long time so I will pay some extra $$ to get quality. I have looked at the following:

Northstar 37 ton with 9 hp Honda, can get for about $1700. Looks well built and has a Honda commercial engine.

Huskee 35 ton. $1699 12 HP B&S Has some good reviews.

Club Cadet 27 ton $1600 Honda home owner engine not as well made as the other two.

Or go with like an American AM-24HH Cost would be like $2200 before shipping. Have no clue as to shipping cost.

I don't want to spend $1200 on a splitter and have to replace it in 5 to 7 years. Thanks.


----------



## darren_nh (Oct 1, 2008)

I can only speak to the Northstar. I have been a pleased owner of one of their splitters for 8 years and never had a problem. I process about 5-6 cord for myself, and others borrow it to the tune of another 4-5 every year. The briggs engine is a little warm blooded, but that isn't the splitters issue. I would buy another one.


----------



## Hansenj11 (Oct 1, 2008)

I bought the Northstar 30 ton and i think it has lots of power. It is made sturdy with strong steel. The only bad thing about it is that the toe plate could be larger. The Honda engine starts in two or less pulls and someone that is not good with rope start could use it. I would but another. Not to correct you but the 37 ton is about 1880


----------



## Evanrude (Oct 1, 2008)

If I had to buy a splitter, I would probably splurge on the American. They look like a great splitter (never used one), and are built to order (I like having options). Log lift, decent cycle time, higher platform with the HH models.


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 1, 2008)

I bought an 'American' splitter in '82 and have split 15-20 cords a year since then and have only replaced the recoil on the 5hp B&S engine....btw it has a 6 sec return that I always thought was slow until I started to read some of these forums. 

My only advice is avoid anything made with Chinese steel.

http://americanlogsplitters.com/specs.html


----------



## nikocker (Oct 1, 2008)

*Timberwolf*

I personally don't think you can do any better for any money than Timberwolf.

Al


----------



## dnf0929 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm close to ordering the American 25HH. Seem to have a great reputation and are a little less than the Timberwolf's. I'm just outside of Albany NY and they told me freight would be $150 however their factory is only about 4 hours away. If you're considering one of these be prepared to wait - 14-16 weeks is what they're telling me.


----------



## wdchuck (Oct 1, 2008)

Our Speeco, 25ton, 9.0hp B/S I/C, has been unstoppable so far, going into the fourth winter with it, 50 cords or more so far, and another 30 waiting for it. 
It has a solid foot plate, something to watch for. Some footplates are dished-out to save material, and can bend. 

I'm looking to upgrade to a production splitter, 4way and 6way, log lift, table, and longer tongue, but that's due to demand. 

If you are only going to be splitting for your own needs, just about any 22ton or better will be fine. A Honda GX engine seems to sip the least fuel, and is quieter, so that part would be nice. 

Good luck, there's been lots of threads with guys experiences, do a search for log splitters in this forum and you'll find some worthwhile reading.

Another thing, if you haven't run one yet, rent one to get a baseline of experience, and ask about the specifics of the rental unit, then you can compare more easily.


----------



## CharlieG (Oct 1, 2008)

Timberwolf is sweet, but a bit pricey. I have an Iron and Oak 30 Ton. Had free delivery, too  .


----------



## rx7145 (Oct 1, 2008)

I sold my 37ton northern for a American. So much better, spend the extra and get the best! 

IMO stay away from the 5 inch rams. They are too slow with a 16 GPM pump.


----------



## cjnspecial (Oct 1, 2008)

How about an Iron and Oak fast cycle. $2395 Shipped from Baileys. It's fast and built like a tank...the toe plate is 2 inch thick solid steel. Just watch your fingers, lol.


----------



## dwinch53 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Huskee*

I own a huskee 22 ton with 6.5 briggs engine...i split apx 15 face cord a year, works fine for me.. on sale for 1000$$ tsc. Dan opcorn:


----------



## reaperman (Oct 1, 2008)

I wont recommend a splitter, because there are many good splitters on the market. But it sounds like the 37 tonner maybe overkill for your needs. I have the NT 22 ton model and split about the same amount of wood you are talking about. It is serving me just fine, for a bit less $$$. I was in Northern Tool a few day ago and looked at their splitter line up on the showroom floor. I noticed the 22, 30, & 37 ton model didnt have the hydro filter on them. Now, I'm not sure if these "floor" models were intentionally absent of a filter and housing or if NT discontinued the filter on these splitters. If you are leaning towards a Northern Tool splitter, I'd inquire about the filter to make sure its not something you may have to purchase in addition. I know that last years models included the filter and housing.


----------



## nikocker (Oct 2, 2008)

*Not so sure about that!*



CharlieG said:


> Timberwolf is sweet, but a bit pricey. I have an Iron and Oak 30 Ton. Had free delivery, too  .



I bought my Timberwolf from a fairly local dealer 4 months ago (within 35 miles) and paid $2320 for it with taxes out the door - and that included the delivery grate which was a $300 option. It also has a Honda GX series engine standard. The unit was set up, test run, and complete with oil as well - and the dealer went through the operation of the unit with me. 

The Iron and Oak 20 HP horizontal (which is comparable in size to the TW-P1 that I bought) has a current price of $2545 with a Honda GX engine - and that doesnt include a delivery table! Your 30 ton if it's a horizontal, is currently $3035 with no delivery table. 

So I think it's Iron and Oak that's a bit pricey even though it's a good unit as well!

Al


----------



## fbh31118 (Oct 2, 2008)

Engineeredlawns said:


> What splitter would you recommend? I will split maybe 4-5 chords a year for my stove. I want a splitter to last me a long time so I will pay some extra $$ to get quality. I have looked at the following:
> 
> Northstar 37 ton with 9 hp Honda, can get for about $1700. Looks well built and has a Honda commercial engine.
> 
> ...



Have you looked at Cub Cadets other model? I've not seen one but it does run true to brand with A Kohler engine for those who have a motor preferance. Here's the link. http://tinyurl.com/3lwpzm


----------



## MJR (Oct 2, 2008)

I sure do like American. They are local made for me and will be my next splitter. I currently run two different models. The first one is a John (AKA Do Wood). I hope to get eight more seasons out of this splitter. The other is a Jacob (AKA Get Wood). I hope to get nine more seasons out of this splitter. Both are noisy to run, use a ton of fuel, and their exhaust smells like Sh.. Their best feature is the built in self stacking option. Dad always said run what you got. I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## danrclem (Oct 2, 2008)

If I were going to buy another splitter I would seriously consider one of these. It looks like a great price to me. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96907

Someone on here bought one. I think he had a couple small problems but he took care of it.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 2, 2008)

danrclem said:


> If I were going to buy another splitter I would seriously consider one of these. It looks like a great price to me.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96907
> 
> Someone on here bought one. I think he had a couple small problems but he took care of it.



The small problems he had could certainly be considered big problems to someone else... I'd recommend reading the thread in question to anyone who may be considering buying this HF splitter.


----------



## cityevader (Oct 2, 2008)

danrclem said:


> If I were going to buy another splitter I would seriously consider one of these. It looks like a great price to me.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96907
> 
> Someone on here bought one. I think he had a couple small problems but he took care of it.



i recently purchased this HF splitter http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=91840 and am rather dissatisfied. They layout is terrible, leaning way over hot engine and pump to reach the control valve and tripping over the tire when i need to step back (in horizontal mode). Many leaks to fix. Split pieces fall right onto high pressure hose outlet of pump. Very hot operation (thermometer strapped to ram reaches 180* in 40 minutes and then i shut er down). It's not very user friendly overall....dreaming of heavily modifying it at some point.


----------



## danrclem (Oct 2, 2008)

cityevader said:


> i recently purchased this HF splitter http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=91840 and am rather dissatisfied. They layout is terrible, leaning way over hot engine and pump to reach the control valve and tripping over the tire when i need to step back (in horizontal mode). Many leaks to fix. Split pieces fall right onto high pressure hose outlet of pump. Very hot operation (thermometer strapped to ram reaches 180* in 40 minutes and then i shut er down). It's not very user friendly overall....dreaming of heavily modifying it at some point.



I'm taking it that you wouldn't recommend it? The picture is showing the splitter in the vertical position but it looks it's pretty much laid out like my Huskee. 

The one that I posted has a lift. That's what got me excited about it.


----------



## 046 (Oct 2, 2008)

if you've got the $$$ budget ..... I'd spring for a high end splitter like Timberwolf, American, Iron & Oak, etc. 

otherwise I'd go for Speeco 35 ton or Northern 37 ton. both get great reviews and offer max bang for $$$!!! 

don't even think about getting a horizontal only splitter without a lift and table :censored: 

35 ton speeco here, will smash through anything, slow cycle times... probably will get a TW-5 for my next splitter. when the right deal comes up of course....


----------



## Engineeredlawns (Oct 2, 2008)

046 said:


> if you've got the $$$ budget ..... I'd spring for a high end splitter like Timberwolf, American, Iron & Oak, etc.
> 
> otherwise I'd go for Speeco 35 ton or Northern 37 ton. both get great reviews and offer max bang for $$$!!!
> 
> ...




I actually like the horizontal only ones, but a lift would have to be available. I had not thought about Timberwolf and will take a look at them. I would rather wait until I have the money and get the best available splitter, as long as it is not to much $$.


----------



## 046 (Oct 2, 2008)

timberwolf TW-5 with lift and table is pushing $7k 

http://www.timberwolfcorp.com/splitters/tw5/tw5.htm


----------



## nikocker (Oct 3, 2008)

*There'a a lot to consider.*

Engineeredlawns
From a quality standpoint, both Timberwolf and American as well as Iron and Oak are all "top notch" splitters. Speeco, Huskee and Northern Tool offer great value and performance for the buck.
But I think the choice of what splitter to buy and how to equip it really comes down to FOUR AREAS OF CONSIDERATION: 1. WHAT are you splitting - size of rounds and species, 2.WHY are you splitting - for resale, for your own use, for fireplace use, or OWB, 3.WHERE are you splitting - taking the splitter to the wood or thaking the wood to the splitter and 4.WHAT'S THE COST?
1. The size and species of WHAT you are splitting will determine features -things like the need for Horizontal vs. Horizontzl/Vertical model, as well as size of splitter in tons and stroke length or cycle times. Or wether you will equip your splitter with a lift for the really big rounds. Additionally, convenience features like a four or six-way head and outfeed table need to be considered.
2. WHY you are splitting (commercial or home use) will help determine the capacity of the splitter in cycle times to increase production as well the need for production oriented features like a four or six way head, and auto return valves, and outfeed tables etc.
3. WHERE you are splitting I think determines the need for wether or not a lift or horizontal/vertical splitter is needed. I may catch flak for this, but I feel if you take the splitter to the wood, i.e. where you fell the tree, then a lift or vertical splitting is handy to have. . . simply roll the large rounds to the splitter or lift and you're in business. HOWEVER - if you bring your wood to the splitter it would make sense to reduce the size of the large rounds first ripping in half or quarters with a saw -to minimize handling of heavy rounds, so the need for a lift or vertical splitting is diminished.
4. WHAT'S the cost? Obviously everyone wants the best splitter they can afford - and your own situation and buget will determine what's right for you. 

Lots to think about - good luck in your choice and post some photos when you get your unit!


----------



## 046 (Oct 3, 2008)

truth be known... my speeco 35ton is already more splitter than I personally need. since all I'm doing is supporting wood for me and a few others. 

but I want a TW-5 .... fully loaded of course...  
just like there's a ton of folks on AS who really need their MS 880 opcorn:


----------



## Engineeredlawns (Oct 3, 2008)

nikocker said:


> Engineeredlawns
> 1. The size and species of WHAT you are splitting will determine features -things like the need for Horizontal vs. Horizontzl/Vertical model, as well as size of splitter in tons and stroke length or cycle times. Or wether you will equip your splitter with a lift for the really big rounds. Additionally, convenience features like a four or six-way head and outfeed table need to be considered. _Mostly red oak and then some white oak. Some rounds can be up to 32", but the red oak pops open so easy with a maul, but I am getting older. I am also splitting the rest of the tree, so the rounds do get smaller. 90 to 95% is 20" or less_
> 2. WHY you are splitting (commercial or home use) will help determine the capacity of the splitter in cycle times to increase production as well the need for production oriented features like a four or six way head, and auto return valves, and outfeed tables etc._I split for my wood stove and help out one other person with their wood. Maybe 6 cords a year. Table would be nice but don't have to have 4 way wedge, and production speed is not critical_
> 3. WHERE you are splitting I think determines the need for wether or not a lift or horizontal/vertical splitter is needed. I may catch flak for this, but I feel if you take the splitter to the wood, i.e. where you fell the tree, then a lift or vertical splitting is handy to have. . . simply roll the large rounds to the splitter or lift and you're in business. HOWEVER - if you bring your wood to the splitter it would make sense to reduce the size of the large rounds first ripping in half or quarters with a saw -to minimize handling of heavy rounds, so the need for a lift or vertical splitting is diminished._I split at home. Unless I can take the splitter in the truck. I haul wood in my small dump trailer, big rounds get moved on a hand truck and up a ramp into the trailer._
> ...




From what I have researched, it looks like and American or a Timberwolf. WHat about the Split-Fire? I also have to find out if they can be purchased near me or about shipping. Thanks


----------



## CharlieG (Oct 3, 2008)

Iron and Oak from distributors on the internet have *free shipping*


----------



## woodguy105 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Timberwolf TWP-1*

I've been running a Timberwolf the smallest model. Excellent splitter. Start easily ..always. And there are little if any roundsI have not been able to split. Been through some big 30+ inchers but mostly splitting 25" and under. The only regret is I didn't haggle just a little and get the trable that keeps the split wood movin forward. It's a comfortable height, fast enough cycletime as I work solo and it's laid out so you can stand in one spot all movements are within a foot/ foot and ahlf radius. 

Five years now and about 5-8 cords a year Zero problems!


----------



## nikocker (Oct 3, 2008)

*That's the One!*



woodguy105 said:


> I've been running a Timberwolf the smallest model. Excellent splitter. Start easily ..always. And there are little if any roundsI have not been able to split. Been through some big 30+ inchers but mostly splitting 25" and under. The only regret is I didn't haggle just a little and get the trable that keeps the split wood movin forward. It's a comfortable height, fast enough cycletime as I work solo and it's laid out so you can stand in one spot all movements are within a foot/ foot and ahlf radius.
> 
> Five years now and about 5-8 cords a year Zero problems!



After a lot of research that's the one I chose as well- - could not be happier.

Al


----------



## 046 (Oct 3, 2008)

soooo ... how's the littlest timberwolf work? do you have the manual log lift?


----------



## CharlieG (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow, that's some log lifter from Timberwolf !


----------



## Engineeredlawns (Oct 4, 2008)

046 said:


> soooo ... how's the littlest timberwolf work? do you have the manual log lift?



I did not see that option listed. How did I miss that.


----------



## CharlieG (Oct 4, 2008)

I like her options................


----------



## GlennG (Oct 5, 2008)

I have the 37 ton Northern. I would not buy it again. I would go for the Timberwolf or American. Luckily I weld and fabricate. I can make the 37 better. I`ve had problems with the weak chassis and substandard factory oil filter housings. I will make it better.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Oct 5, 2008)

I recommend a Swisher splitter. Not just because i have one but it has a 2 year warranty and is made well. All i split with mine is elm so that should tell you something.


----------



## splittah (Oct 5, 2008)

I have the AM 25HH and could not be happier with it. It works fine, has more than enough power, the extra height is perfect for me.. much less bending.(I don't know how anyone can use a verticle splitter) the 4 way removable wedge makes work fast, the cycle time is perfect and the Honda engine is very reliable. For the money it is the best bang for the price.

I have looked at cub cadet (cheap looking, too low, not enough beefieness for my liking) which goes for many of the others in the 1200-1800 range IMO

Timberwolf makes a nice product but to be honest, when seen in person you wonder why they are 2-3 times the money of some of the others, not worth the extra $ IMO

The American splitters have a very wide range of performance based on the model you select. As I said, I have the AM25HH which is the first of their "commercial" grades of splitters. Well made, beefy, fast enough for my 50 year old back, great height that minimizes bending, large tires for ease of rolling by hand and has an actual hydraulic tank, not some thin tank mounted as a structural part of the axle assembly. That is something I did not like about the other splitters.

IMO, for the money, American is the best in its class if you are looking for a splitter that will last long enough to pass on to your kids.


----------



## bruiser 1 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Logsplitter*

I'll try to keep this short. Just my 2, stay away from Cubcadet, Northern. and anything MTD, THEIR JUNK!! I know from expierence I've owned both. No doubt American, Timberwolf and Iron Oak are the topend and are great splitters but, you'll spend $2000.00 and up for them. I ( in my opinion) Wanted the best of both worlds I went with a 28 ton SPEECO ($1500.00 incl tax) Commercially built but without the high price. Don't take my word for it go compare one and the others and then makeup your mind. They can also come in different variations 28 t/w Honda engine or B/S engine, same thing with 22 Ton , 35 ton. Hope this helps


----------



## splittah (Oct 5, 2008)

No offense but do yourself a favor and do a search here on the site for "speeco" before making up your mind on that one.


----------



## bruiser 1 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Splitters*

NO OFFENSE SPLITTAH!! I don't know where your looking !!! but, I see nothing but GOOD things about the SPEECO splitters, Oh by the way I forgot to mention SPEECO also makes HUSKEE SPLITTERS. I'll just other chime in on these two SPLITTAHS.


----------



## 046 (Oct 5, 2008)

yes... please do a search... what you will find is... LOADS of great feedback! 

only issue has been... recently there's been bent base plates on 35ton speeco made aprox. 2 years ago. 

in every case Speeco has stepped to the plate and immediately shipped out a new beam w/base plate to replace. customer service has been good as they come. speeco has also paid labor to RR beam. 

any mfg can and do have defective parts.... it's how you take care of issues that come up...

even Timberwolf has defective issues with bent axles on TW-6 ($8k+ splitter) ... no one is immune from glitches.... it's how you handle those glitches that counts. 

I'm one of the 2 owner of a 35 ton speeco on AS ... that's posted documented issues with bent 35 ton splitter foot. 

I can tell you first hand... speeco warrantied my bent foot with zero fuss. my new splitter frame w/new designed foot arrived within a week. RR took way less than the two hours speeco paid. since I didn't have to wait for a shop to fix... mine was fixed in a jiff!

I'd do business with speeco again without hesitation! 

again... by all means... buy an American or Timberwolf if you have the budget. IMHO 35 ton speeco still holds the max bang for the $$$ title if your don't have $7k for a TW-5. 

my next splitter will probably be a TW-5 w/lift



splittah said:


> No offense but do yourself a favor and do a search here on the site for "speeco" before making up your mind on that one.


----------



## bruiser 1 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Splitters*

THANX 046 that's what I'm talking about!!!!!


----------



## jrclen (Oct 5, 2008)

My Step-Sons and I went together and bought the 37 ton Northern this spring. I have nothing really bad to say about it. I split about 20 cord with it this year so far. I sure like that easy starting, fuel efficient, Honda motor. And it will split everything I put in it. If the wood doesn't spit, it just shears it off. The cycle time is fast. There is nothing worse than a slow splitter in my book except one that just won't do the job on tough oak wood.

After using it all summer here are the glitches. The rear foot or stabilizer is to far forward for really large blocks. This is due to the vertical splitting feature. I will fabricate another adjustable and removable stabilizer at the very rear. This is only a problem with very large blocks which should be done vertical anyway. But I hate working on my knees. And there is no hydraulic oil filter. Beats me why not. There should be I think.

I owned one splitter with a fixed wedge. Never again. With tough or frozen blocks, the wood tends to shoot out at 200 miles per hour when it finally splits. This is dangerous and a pain in the you know what. A fixed plate and traveling wedge is much better and much safer in my opinion.

Another thing I really like about the Northern is the height. At my age, bending over to run a splitter is not good. The Northern sits at a comfortable height for me to work. I do most of my splitting alone. The Northern seems to make that easier than other splitters I have used.

Disclaimer: I have not used all the splitters made in the world, so there may be one even better than the Northern. opcorn:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 5, 2008)

bruiser 1 said:


> I'll try to keep this short. Just my 2, stay away from Cubcadet, Northern. and anything MTD, THEIR JUNK!! I know from expierence I've owned both. No doubt American, Timberwolf and Iron Oak are the topend and are great splitters but, you'll spend $2000.00 and up for them. I ( in my opinion) Wanted the best of both worlds I went with a 28 ton SPEECO ($1500.00 incl tax) Commercially built but without the high price. Don't take my word for it go compare one and the others and then makeup your mind. They can also come in different variations 28 t/w Honda engine or B/S engine, same thing with 22 Ton , 35 ton. Hope this helps



+1. MTD has ruined too many good names for me to consider anything they sell, under whatever name. Even if they still have the occasional product that is decent (which is doubtful), I wouldn't buy from them for what they have done to good companies.

As for Iron Oak, having seen several close up, I'd say it's a very good unit - I'd be happy to own one. But I can't see that it's built that much _better_ than a Speeco/Huskee. Yet it costs a BUNCH more. Better engine, yes, but you can get the Honda on the Speeco, and still save a bundle over the I&O. 

I have a monster maul, a "junior" monster, a hammer, and some wedges from I&O, and found them very good people to deal with. The small hammer I bought was junk, though. Head fell off in less than one season of hand splitting. I was using it to set wedges in my bigger stuff. The weld broke. The other stuff from them has been used hard and is very good.


I'm one of those who had a bent toe plate, and I'm quite happy with how Speeco/TSC handled the matter. Given what I was splitting, I'm not sure an I&O would have fared any better. Those who say their 22 ton Whatever has never seen wood it couldn't split, just haven't been splitting tough wood!  

I've only seen pictures of the American (on this site and their website), and I can't see anything that looks to me like it's worth the extra money over the comparable sized Speeco. I'm sure it's a fine unit, but in terms of quality for cash, I just don't see the extra value there. (American owners will now rise up in fury to avenge my blasphemy. Oh well.)

Unless you are doing production work, I don't think you can beat the value of the Speeco. The built in log cradle works very well, much better than balancing a round on a flat beam! You don't need to hold it in place. 

And for big rounds, I'm still waiting for someone to explain to me how it's less work to get the round on the log lift, as opposed to getting it on the toe plate for vertical splitting. Either way, you have to muscle it onto something at ground level. I've asked that as an honest question, and all I got was answers that make no sense to me, and a lot of anger that I would dare ask the question. Again, oh well.


If I were buying a new splitter today, I'd pick the Speeco again, with I&O as my second choice. Not because the Speeco is BETTER (though I think the built in log cradle is a better design), but because it's better value for the money. I think it's as good, or almost as good as the I&O, but for a lot fewer bucks. BTW, when I was shopping, I had my heart set on the I&O, but for $$ reasons, 'settled' for the Speeco. Now I have no regrets.

If you won't feel like you got a good machine unless you spent the top dollar, I'd say you'd better get the Timberwolf, I&O, or American.


----------



## reaperman (Oct 5, 2008)

jrclen said:


> My Step-Sons and I went together and bought the 37 ton Northern this spring. I have nothing really bad to say about it. I split about 20 cord with it this year so far. I sure like that easy starting, fuel efficient, Honda motor. And it will split everything I put in it. If the wood doesn't spit, it just shears it off. The cycle time is fast. There is nothing worse than a slow splitter in my book except one that just won't do the job on tough oak wood.
> 
> After using it all summer here are the glitches. The rear foot or stabilizer is to far forward for really large blocks. This is due to the vertical splitting feature. I will fabricate another adjustable and removable stabilizer at the very rear. This is only a problem with very large blocks which should be done vertical anyway. But I hate working on my knees. And there is no hydraulic oil filter. Beats me why not. There should be I think.
> 
> ...



Too bad they dont include the filter this year, previous years the filter was included. Plus the price jumped up from last year.


----------



## triptester (Oct 6, 2008)

```
And for big rounds, I'm still waiting for someone to explain to me how it's less work to get the round on the log lift, as opposed to getting it on the toe plate for vertical splitting. Either way, you have to muscle it onto something at ground level. I've asked that as an honest question, and all I got was answers that make no sense to me, and a lot of anger that I would dare ask the question. Again, oh well.
```
The simplest answer I can give is that many years ago when the wheel was discovered they found that a round object moves easier than a flat object.
With the log lift the wood is rolled on. With a vertical splitter the wood has to be slide onto the plate.
My splitter is a vertical with ram mounted wedge but it is at comfortable work height with a log lift. I find it much easier to load the log lift than to slide the big rounds into position under the wedge.


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 6, 2008)

One thing I like about my low profile 'American' splitter is that the bar is only a foot of the ground so we could easily roll up the huge boundary tree rounds over a ramp of splitter trash and splits.

I don't think I could be happy with those newer and higher splitters cause 80% of the time I'm splitting sitting down...its so easy it's almost like I'm taking a break.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Oct 6, 2008)

savageactor7 said:


> One thing I like about my low profile 'American' splitter is that the bar is only a foot of the ground so we could easily roll up the huge boundary tree rounds over a ramp of splitter trash and splits.
> 
> I don't think I could be happy with those newer and higher splitters cause 80% of the time I'm splitting sitting down...its so easy it's almost like I'm taking a break.


I'd hate to get up every time i need a new log. I would be wore out in no time!


----------



## husky455rancher (Oct 6, 2008)

when i got my splitter it was really low to the ground. i used it like that for the first year or so. then i raised it up just below waist height and its MUCH better now.


----------



## Richard_ (Oct 6, 2008)

how does the Troy Built 27 ton compare to some of the higher end ones , looks nicely put together , has a solid foot plate and is less than $1500.00
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=116418-270-24BF572B711&lpage=none






160 cc Honda OHV engine
27 Ton Ram Force
Hydraulic Fluid Included
Coil wrapped hoses for added protection



Splitting Tonnage (Tons):	27.0
Engine Torque (Feet/lbs.):	0.0
Engine Displacement (Cu. Centimeters):	160
Engine Brand:	Honda
Cycle Time (Seconds):	15
Capacity (Length of Log) (Inches):	25
Starter Type:	Manual
Warranty:	2 year limited
Cutting Wedge (Inches):	4.0
Light Kit:	No
Hydraulic Fluid Included:	Yes
UL Safety Listing:	No
CSA Safety Listing:	No
ETL Safety Listing:	No
Color / Finish:	red/black
Package Contents:	gas log splitter
Fuel Type:	Gasoline
Fenders:	Yes


----------



## bruiser 1 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Splitter*

Once again. Cub Cadet, MTD, Lawnboy, Troybuilt, Yardman ,Yardmachines, Bolens ALL JUNK


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 6, 2008)

bruiser 1 said:


> Once again. Cub Cadet, MTD, Lawnboy, Troybuilt, Yardman ,Yardmachines, Bolens ALL JUNK



Yep. All the same company, all junk. Some of those used to be good names before MTD bought them.

Not anymore!

BTW, there's an MTD down at my favorite hardware store that's a rental unit. 4" cylinder, so probably rated at 27 tons, maybe? Anyway, the toe plate is bent pretty badly, more than mine was. Yes, it's a solid plate, but not nearly as thick as a good machine would have. I'd say it's about half the thickness of the plate on the I&O they've got next to it.

And that shroud around the wedge looks downright _flimsy_ - I'm pretty sure it will get beat to death quickly when you get a piece stuck, which _will_ happen, unless you are splitting nothing but straight grained, easy stuff. There isn't one on the rental unit. Probably had to take it off and throw it away.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 6, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark]And for big rounds said:


> The simplest answer I can give is that many years ago when the wheel was discovered they found that a round object moves easier than a flat object.




Y'know, I've noticed that.  I got a good lesson on it two years ago when I stood on a round (about 14") to reach up and mark another round for cutting. Oddly enough, that round.... rolled. Cost me some serious pain and a few trips to the podiatrist!  



triptester said:


> With the log lift the wood is rolled on. With a vertical splitter the wood has to be slide onto the plate.
> My splitter is a vertical with ram mounted wedge but it is at comfortable work height with a log lift. I find it much easier to load the log lift than to slide the big rounds into position under the wedge.



Thank you, triptester. That makes sense. I appreciate you giving an honest answer instead of the defensive diatribes I've gotten in the past. (I don't recall from whom.) I'm always interested in finding the easiest way to get a job done, and I'm looking at this from the standpoint of the mechanics involved, and trying to understand which way works better. I'm not trying to pick a fight with anybody over it, or prove 'my' way is right. I'm just trying to understand! If horizontal splitting of 40" oak rounds is really easier, I'll buy a log lift! I just don't see it yet.

What about when the round has been split once? I have some big stuff, and it just doesn't roll well when halved or quartered! 

BTW, I don't slide my rounds, I flop them. They get moved with a monster hand truck or rolled up to the splitter, then sometimes "walked" a bit into final position, and flopped onto the toe plate. Yes, it's probably more work than rolling a round onto a log lift, I can see that. However, then you have these halved or quartered rounds to deal with, and rolling ain't happening!

Also, few of my rounds split completely with the first pass. So you've got it up there, and it's partially split. Now what?

And if it DOES split completely, you've got two big pieces of wood up there in the air. Where does it fall? And whose toe is waiting for it? How do you rotate it for the next split?


BTW, for small stuff, say, up to 18 or 20 inches or so, I find horizontal quicker and easier. If I have a bunch of that stuff, I do it horizontally, and that built in log cradle on the Speeco is mighty nice. My only question is with big stuff.


----------



## cityevader (Oct 6, 2008)

Richard_ said:


> how does the Troy Built 27 ton compare to some of the higher end ones , looks nicely put together , has a solid foot plate and is less than $1500.00
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=116418-270-24BF572B711&lpage=none
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like I'd have a worse gripe with this one than mine!

Once in horizontal mode, it looks like the valve would be on the opposite side of the axle than the handling side! Quite a dangerous reach if by yourself!

Even the highest quality machine can become a pile of junk if it isn't laid out right!
Ergonomics is everyhting (almost).

As far as the vertical vs horizontal debate. If you commonly get uniform-sized rounds that are easily handled, horizontal rules, especially if at a good working height where no bending is needed, and wood can be rolled directly onto the splitter from truck tailgate.

If you're like me and get all the goofy stuff, leftovers others don't want, big rounds and big crotch pieces, and all different sizes in one load, vertical rules. Especially if you, as you unload it from the truck, stack it into a half circle behind where you are *sitting* (not on your knees!) on a milk crate or round or stool. And again, valve position is critical to comfort.


----------



## GlennG (Oct 7, 2008)

Richard_ said:


> how does the Troy Built 27 ton compare to some of the higher end ones , looks nicely put together , has a solid foot plate and is less than $1500.00
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=116418-270-24BF572B711&lpage=none
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest it looks chintzy at best. Homeowner spliting small wood OK but I would not buy it.


----------



## kevin j (Oct 7, 2008)

my observatons, from picture and using a rental that may have been similar:
-no pump info given. if it was two stage, I think they would have noted that. If it is not, I wouldn't touch it.
-this is a vertical crank engine, the equivalent horizontal engine gc160 is labeled "5.0" but Is NOT 5 hp. Honda website rated 4.6 hp and will pull an 11 or 13 gpm two stage to only about 2000 to 2200 psi. the gc190 is labeled 6.0 but is only 5.2 hp I think. It will pull the 11 or 13 barnes to over 2800 psi. 
the reason all this is fresh is I just went through all of it today. I bought a GC160 on CL tonight for under $100, knowing it is too small for my final build, but I needed a space filler to mock up a small hydr machine. The engine are the same dimension and I can proto with the 160, find a 190 when I can, and still get my $100 back out of the 160 for go karts in the spring.
anyway, my guess is that it is a smaller single stage pump that could be slower than molasses. If it is a barnes 11 or 13, it won't have enough pressure/force before the engine is overloaded.
-The cast wedge is steep angle, will take more power. I'd want a narrower angles wedge, with steep wings further back. Wedge design IMO is poor. wedge and cylinder are the key parts for efficient splitting.
-the cast wedges are rough, need to be ground and polished. too much friction. I used a rental that way.
-The valve on one side limits operation, say if the trailer is parked differently and you want to split from the other side, or the wood pile gets bigger on one side.
-when in the horizontal position (where I split mostly) the working area is too close to axle and wheels. May have to lean ever so slightly, back aches, and tripping hazards.
-side log trays are wimpy. 
-stuck log ejector is a pinch point, and I'd cut if off. If a log gets stuck, jsut put a 12 inch long piece of 2 or 3 inch diameter green branch between log and cylinder end and retract the cylinder. pops it right off, and avoids possible pinch points.


If it is a super deal maybe, but if not a two stage pump, I wouldn't touch it.

MTD has become the mall products: stamped, made to price points, decent value, but not much quality or design. you may be quite happy with their products compared to the old machine or manual way of tilliing/mowing/splitting/hauling, but if you use anything even a bit more money, quickly realize they are not precision tools. slugs, reliable for a short time, but slugs. They have made products less expensive, but also 'cheaper' and driven some good brand names into the ground. Not for me. I am biased to get a better quality product, used if need be, for the same money.

I really like the old saying 'the poor man can only afford good quality'.


k


----------



## triptester (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is a pic of my splitter I built it to be as operator friendly as possible. It has a 2 x 5 foot table and log lift. All wood stays on the table until splitting and resplitting is complete.


----------



## bruiser 1 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Splitter*

On a side note it's a DAMN SHAME, The Same happened to Homelite, McCulloch,and other companies. They get boughtout or taken over by big or foreign corporations who no NOTHING about the product and CHEAPEN the same because of their bottomline. Pisses me off. Everything MADE IN CHINA. Sorry Guys I'll get off of my soap box now.


----------



## husky455rancher (Oct 7, 2008)

well i know troy build makes a crappy ass snow blower. my wife bought me one a few years ago for a christmas present. it snowed the next day i believe maybe half a foot. now i have a very small drive way and before i even finished i lost all but one forward gear. i was pretty mad to say the least. lowes ended up taking it back and they were like do you want to exchange it for another one?? what do you think yeah gimme another piece of crap maybe i can finish the driveway once before it dies. took my money and i still shovel the driveway. actually i got qa old crapsman lawn tractor with a plow on it now not sure if it will work but ill try it anyway.


----------



## jburke (Oct 7, 2008)

I bought the 27 ton troy built a couple of months ago for $1399.00 and haven't had any problems with it (knock on wood). It does have a 2 stage pump and I have split large logs with it. When I looked into buying it, yeah I heard of a few not so good opinions but what I had found was that the majority of those who owned them were happy with the splitter (all were people who used it for home use only). Now granted if you are looking to split 15, 20, or more cords of wood a year, look elsewhere for a splitter. Also, after looking at the design it wouldn't be hard to improve on the design by moving things around or reinforce something here or there if needed. But for me, I am happy with it.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a Super Split, I couldn't be happier with it. It has a nice production table on it and everything is at the perfect height for working effortlessly. It will run all day on a tank of gas, is really quiet, and can split most logs with the engine running at about 1/2 throttle. It works great for <20" rounds, which account for about 90+% for my work. For anything it may struggle with (very, very rare so far), I just fire up one of the big saws and cut them into smaller pieces, which I can actually lift and it will split. Sure there are more powerful splitters on the market, but there are very few that will keep up with a SS. 

My neighbor, who has a giant home made splitter with a 4 cylinder engine on it, came over when I first got the SS. He was a little interested in the design, but made a comment that his could split mine in half. I said maybe so, but mine will split about 5 times faster. He said "Yeah, what are you going to do when you get some 30+" rounds?" I smilled and said I wont even have to move them, as I pointed toward where the 3120, PM1000, 880, 064, 7900, etc were sitting.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 18, 2008)

GlennG said:


> To be honest it looks chintzy at best. Homeowner spliting small wood OK but I would not buy it.



I got a good close up look at one today in the farm store (not TSC).


*GARBAGE!*

The toe plate on this one was HOLLOW!!!!!  

Yep, it's basically a welded box!

The wedge is hollow, BTW. Cast iron. The frame, especially the front leg, is flimsy.

No thanks!


----------



## PaulinNY (Oct 20, 2008)

*Cheap splitters*

My brother in law bought a splitter at lowes two years ago. The deal was i keep it at my house and he gets to load up his pickup whenever he goes to his vacation home. I have been splitting wood for my house and my father in laws as well. I have put through approx 30 cords over the last 2 years with this machine. Its a Swisher 22 Ton. First off, the design was flawed. The wedge ran along the i-beam and was aligned by some cheap ass angle iron. Over time the unusual shaped logs (stumps) would twist and rip the angle iron off. They rectified the situation by sending me a whole new wedge and all of the parts to install it.(free shipping) It is now designed like the other brands with a bolt on system. I would love to get a higher end splitter someday but have to admit this machine has split everything that i have put at it. I get dumps from a local tree service and its been quite a variety of wood. I cant justify the expense of a $2,500 splitter for my usage. They all use the same motors and the same brand pumps. I am just not that impressed with the slightly increased speed to pull the trigger. I dont think im going to buckle the I-beam. Perhaps someday faster pumps will help.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Oct 20, 2008)

PaulinNY said:


> My brother in law bought a splitter at lowes two years ago. The deal was i keep it at my house and he gets to load up his pickup whenever he goes to his vacation home. I have been splitting wood for my house and my father in laws as well. I have put through approx 30 cords over the last 2 years with this machine. Its a Swisher 22 Ton. First off, the design was flawed. The wedge ran along the i-beam and was aligned by some cheap ass angle iron. Over time the unusual shaped logs (stumps) would twist and rip the angle iron off. They rectified the situation by sending me a whole new wedge and all of the parts to install it.(free shipping) It is now designed like the other brands with a bolt on system. I would love to get a higher end splitter someday but have to admit this machine has split everything that i have put at it. I get dumps from a local tree service and its been quite a variety of wood. I cant justify the expense of a $2,500 splitter for my usage. They all use the same motors and the same brand pumps. I am just not that impressed with the slightly increased speed to pull the trigger. I dont think im going to buckle the I-beam. Perhaps someday faster pumps will help.


I have the same splitter and had the same problem and got it fixed the same way. Great customer care. I split 30 or so cords last year and 25 year before last. 99% elm! I have no complaints with the splitter. I like the beam being cupped a little. Keeps the logs from rolling off. I see their new splitters are flat where the log lays. I'll just keep mine.


----------



## nickg (Sep 26, 2009)

35 ton Huskee/Speeco is an awesome machine for the money, the redesigned horizonal shaft engine is easier to start, (Briggs), and for the money it will split wood with the best of them,, remember dudes,, this is not space shuttle technology,, its a motorized ram and allot of steel,, Buy the Huskee/Speeco , and dont look back..


----------



## fields_mj (Sep 26, 2009)

I've only read a few of the replies, but I'll throw this out. Why not rent one? Find one to rent that is the kind you are considering, get some stuff cut and ready to go, and then just rent one for a day and spend the day splitting with it to see how you like it? 

I actually know a few people who refuse to own a splitter because the can split ALL of their firewood in a two day weekend. They get all their wood cut, and set aside what needs split. When they get enough of it, they rent the splitter for the weekend, and have a go at it. They don't have to maintain it or anything. Just fill it up with gas, and go. 

Even if you are set on owning a splitter, it's a great way to evaluate before you buy.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 26, 2009)

Engineeredlawns said:


> From what I have researched, it looks like and American or a Timberwolf. WHat about the Split-Fire? I also have to find out if they can be purchased near me or about shipping. Thanks



I personally run a wallenstein wx980 31 ton, and it is a solid and reliable machine. But to do it again I would definately look at the split-fires. They are very popular around here with the loggers doing comercial firewood. They split on both strokes so you can double the amount of wood split in the same time with a conventional splitter. They also look to be a very well made unit.


----------



## A. Stanton (Sep 26, 2009)

Fields,
I would say you got to the math. Cost for renting a splitter around here is about $70 a day. Now factor that cost with the fact that if you buy a splitter, and take care of it, you can generally expect to get at lest half your money back. So the $2,000 deluxe splitter, really only costs you $1,000. You would spend this if you rented the splitter for about 14 days. Yeah, I know there is storage and maintenance issues. But you get to operate the same machine everytime when you buy it. And the biggest pain for me when I rent something, is watching the clock to bring the stupid tool back in time.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 26, 2009)

*Wallenstein*

http://www.embmfg.com/Forestry/Splitters/


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 26, 2009)

*Split-Fire*

http://www.split-fire.com/


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 26, 2009)

$3000.00 free shipping tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 26, 2009)

tom trees


----------



## andymax715 (Sep 26, 2009)

wdchuck said:


> Our Speeco, 25ton, 9.0hp B/S I/C, has been unstoppable so far, going into the fourth winter with it, 50 cords or more so far, and another 30 waiting for it.
> It has a solid foot plate, something to watch for. Some footplates are dished-out to save material, and can bend.
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade to a production splitter, 4way and 6way, log lift, table, and longer tongue, but that's due to demand.
> ...



I have a speeco 25 ton splitter with a 10.5 hp B/S I/C and am very satisfied with it. Sturdy, well balanced in the horizontal or vertical mode. Good tool... and it saves the BACK !!!!!!


----------



## fishercat (Sep 27, 2009)

*actually you can...............*



nikocker said:


> I personally don't think you can do any better for any money than Timberwolf.
> 
> Al



they are called American.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 27, 2009)

well guys i am not joe homeowner like some of you we sell 80 to 100 cords a year for 35 years now have 4 spliters this one i like the best 8second cycle with a 9 hp honda look at them thear the best tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## spike60 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have sold three brands mentioned: American, Iron and Oak, and MTD stuff. 

For all of you guys who are dumping on MTD, the reason best as I can tell is that the entire engineering staff is fixated on removing cost, rather than improving anything or maybe coming up with a new idea. (Except for silly things like steering wheels on zero turn mowers). I have an older MTD back when they had the full beam, and horizontal shaft engine. It has been fine for me, but the new ones are not as well made. They have cheapened the snow throwers, the Cub tractors, gone to Chinese engines on most of their snow throwers and lawn mowers and then they wonder why my showroom is turning orange.

Iron and Oak is tough and well made, but they were kind of unreliable to do business with. They just never would ship anything when promised. It was always "we'll get that out sometime this week." At the end of the week, I'd call to see if they shipped, and they'd say, "No, but we'll definitely get them out next week", which of course never happened. Always a runaround with those folks. They are pricey, and even though they have "free" frieght, (built into the price), they come empty and you need to dump 9 gallons of hydraulic oil in them for set up. 

American was the best of the brands I sold, and those folks clearly knew more about what they were doing that the other guys. One thing you are paying for is that they use the best pumps they can get and they set and test each and every one of them. In fact all splitters are delivered completely set up, tested and ready to go. The only problem with American is that they are small and the lead time from order to delivery is pretty long, so you really need to plan ahead with them. Great people to do business with though, and the splitters are really well done. 

I would stay away from either the Northern or Harbor Frieght brands due to too many cheap chinese components. 

Timberwolf is top shelf stuff with little to worry about if you have one.

Next year, there should be another option for all of us that should prove interesting. Husky, (that's Husqvarna, not Huskee), is going to come out with a line of splitters. They will be made in the Beatrice, NE factory where the commercial mowers are made. They had hoped to have them ready for this fall, but they got backburnered due to the new PZ commercial Z that is just coming out. 

They should have several models spanning the range of units for personal use as well as some heavy duty units. (XP's ?). But there are no firm details on sizes/prices and such. But as soon as they have them, I'll be ordering them!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 27, 2009)

well we got are new one in 4 days free shipping but we go thru baileys on them there the best we have a pro split 26 to and a lickety and a yardman yes you have to get hy oil but thats with all of them the total was $2700.00 + oil no tax tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 27, 2009)

4 days cant beat that tom trees


----------



## nickg (Sep 27, 2009)

they all look like very good splitters,, thats what makes horse races guys,, so many options..signed "JOE HOMEOWNER"


----------



## haoleboy99 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Speeco vs I&O*

I initially was going the TSC speeco route. Hooked the trailer to the truck, went with cash in hand and of the 5 splitters at the store there was not one that would run or had some issue with it. Part of that was the folks setting them up but wouldn't expect the engine issues that were there. I lost faith at that point. 
I came home, went on line and ordered the I&O 26 Ton and couldn't be happier. Cost a bit more but most good things do, $1900 to the back door of the house.


----------



## fields_mj (Sep 28, 2009)

A. Stanton said:


> Fields,
> I would say you got to the math. Cost for renting a splitter around here is about $70 a day. Now factor that cost with the fact that if you buy a splitter, and take care of it, you can generally expect to get at lest half your money back. So the $2,000 deluxe splitter, really only costs you $1,000. You would spend this if you rented the splitter for about 14 days. Yeah, I know there is storage and maintenance issues. But you get to operate the same machine everytime when you buy it. And the biggest pain for me when I rent something, is watching the clock to bring the stupid tool back in time.



That assumes that some day you'll sell the splitter. I'm not the kind of person who sells things. I buy them and then run them forever. Maybe my kids will sell them when I'm gone, but that's not putting any $$ back in my pocket. So a $2K splitter still costs me $2K. I'm not dog'n on a $2K splitter. If it's worth that to ya, then by all means go get one. Maybe the issue for me is that I don't tend to split anything small enough to fit into the furnace door. Most of what I see in the pics posted on this site would fall into the kindling catagory for me. Okay to start the fire with, but burns way too fast and hot for me. Most of the heat goes out the chimney instead of into the house. I can certainly see the need for a good splitter, but to me it comes down to usage. If it would take you a solid week to split all of your wood, then you are a lot better off just buying a good splitter. If you can split it all in 12 to 16 hours, then it would take 7 years to pay for it and that's a waste. If it can't pay for itself in 3 years or less, then it's a want and not a need. Heck, for a buisness, it should pay for itself in less than 18 months, or you don't buy it, so 3 years is pretty generous. But then again, that's how I run my pocketbook. To each their own. 

GB,
Mark


----------



## FlynnFlamForest (Sep 28, 2009)

*love my Specco*

for the $$ i love my Specco, got the one with the honda gtx engine 22 ton, I got mine for $1,900 I ordered it form Specco and had it shiped to tractor supply co, best of luck


----------

